# Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*AB HEUTE:*
Nur noch 3 Dorsche pro Angler und Tag!!

Berufsfischer dürfen während der Laichzeit weiter fischen!








*Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete: 
LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!​*
*Man merkt, dass der Sachsen-Anhalt Präsi selber Angler ist*
_Und eben nicht nur Funktionär organisierter Angelfischer!

In einem "Offenen Brief" an die Bundeskanzlerin Merkel und diverse Minister und Politiker kämpft der Präsident des LAV Sachsen - Anhalt, Uwe Bülau, in klaren Worten für die Angler!_

Das Thema Baglimit beim Dorsch erhielt ja vor allem nach bekannt werden der Ausnahmen für die Berufsfischerei neuen Diskussionsstoff. 
Denn nun wurde endgültig klar, dass nicht - wie u. a. von DAFV und Konsorten behauptet - Angler mit dem Baglimit einen Beitrag zum Schutz der Dorsche erbringen, sondern dass der Beitrag der Angler von der Politik nur für die Berufsfischerei, hier vor allem die dänische, benutzt wurde. 
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196

*Wer laut spricht, den hört man wenigstens*
Man merkt am Schreiben richtig, wie dem Präsi des LAV-S-A die Hutschnur geplatzt ist, wie er die Schnauze voll hat und sich nicht mehr alles einfach so widerstandslos gefallen lassen will von Schützern, Behörden und Politik(ern)..

Es mag sein, dass man damit keinen Blumentopf gewinnt am Ende....

Aber wer wie DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm und deren Vasallenverbände nicht mal kämpft, sondern schon im Vorfeld einknickt, der hat eben schon verloren, bevors losgeht.

Wer NICHT (mal) kämpft, verliert IMMER!

*Besser mal laut rufen als nur einschleimen*
Während es Verbandler gibt wie den DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm, die Angler beim Thema Baglimit Dorsch verraten und in die Pfanne gehauen haben, während viele Landesverbände wie Saarland, Westfalen-Lippe, Weser-Ems etc. eine Appeasementpolitik gegenüber Behörden, Schützern und Politik betreiben, die für Angler immer mehr Einschränkungen bringt, hat hier der Präsident des LAV-Sachsen - Anhalt - endlich mal - richtig einen rausgehauen FÜR Angler und Angeln!

Neben dem AV Niedersachsen also nun ein zweiter Verband, der sich nicht mehr nur darauf beschränken will, sich nur bei Behörden und Gesetzgeber einzuschleimen, "damit es nicht noch schlimmer kommt".

Sondern der hier klar und lautstark für die Interessen der in seinem Verband organisierten Angler das Wort ergreift.

Umso bemerkenswerter, da Sachsen-Anhalt bekanntermaßen nicht an der Küste liegt.

Aber, dass hier ein Anglerfunktionär begriffen hat, dass auch aus seinem Bundesland viele Angler gerne zum Dorschangeln gefahren sind, zeigt eben, wer wirklich von der Basis kommt.

Während die in ihrem Wolkenkuckucksheim vor sich hinbrütenden Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt des  DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm - fernab der Niederungen praktischen Angelns -  bestenfalls Alibiverlautbarungen zum besten geben und ihre bei ihnen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, als Küstenländer noch dazu direkt betroffen, im Regen stehen lassen.....

*ICH FINDE DAS KLASSE vom LAV S-A!*

Und bevor ich weitere Lobeshymnen singe, hier der vollständige Text für euch zum lesen!

*Wir bedanken uns für die Erlaubnis, den Brief an die Politik(er) im Wortlaut bei uns veröffentlichen zu  dürfen!*
-------------------------------------------------​Verband:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de
Quelle:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/in...oesst-auf-kritik-in-sachsen-anhalt-27-01-2017

-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------​


			
				Brief vom LAV S-A schrieb:
			
		

> *Initiative der SPD-Europaabgeordneten Ulrike Rodust stößt auf Kritik in Sachsen-Anhalt - 27.01.2017*
> _Sehr geehrte/r ....................
> 
> der Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. vertritt über 43.000 Angler und hat sich verschiedentlich hinsichtlich der Problematik einer drastischen Fangbeschränkung für den Dorsch in der Ostsee zu Wort gemeldet.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


*PS:*

*AB HEUTE:*
Nur noch 3 Dorsche pro Angler und Tag!!

Berufsfischer dürfen während der Laichzeit weiter fischen!


Angler werden verstärkt kontrolliert bei nur noch 3 Dorschen pro Tag - und das bei gleichzeitigen Ausnahmen für die Fischer - klasse Leistung von DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm:
http://www.focus.de/regional/rostoc...noch-drei-statt-fuenf-dorsche_id_6571492.html

http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...Nur-noch-drei-statt-fünf-Dorsche,content.html


----------



## Rxlxhx (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Ach,Erika ähem Angela hat doch derzeit auf einer Großbaustelle zu "schaffen",da wird der offene Brief wohl noch etwas in der Warteschlange liegen.

Allerdings ist es richtig gut,das der Präsi zu diesem Thema nicht kuscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Ach,Erika ähem Angela hat doch derzeit auf einer Großbaustelle zu "schaffen",da wird der offene Brief wohl noch etwas in der Warteschlange liegen.


Unseren Wahlprüfstein beantworten z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
:q:q:q




Rilehx schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es richtig gut,das der Präsi zu diesem Thema nicht kuscht.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Argumentiert hätte ich auch vielleicht anders. 

Aber von ihm kommt wenigstens was!

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibe ich dabei (wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkerht):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man merkt am Schreiben richtig, wie dem Präsi des LAV-S-A die Hutschnur geplatzt ist, wie er die Schnauze voll hat und sich nicht mehr alles einfach so widerstandslos gefallen lassen will von Schützern, Behörden und Politik(ern)..
> 
> Es mag sein, dass man damit keinen Blumentopf gewinnt am Ende....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

3 Dorsche am Tag)

Angeltouristmus ist dann null.

FEHMARANER UNTER SICH. Die Koennen dann die Bruecke abreisen. Keiner kommt mehr von Hannover oder aus der Richtung an die Ostsee zum Angeln.

Daenemark hingegen wird ueberfuellt mit Anglern.

Wann kommt ein Fangbegrenzung fuer die Anderson Fischarten?


Selbst eine Anhebung des Mindestmass auf 60cm waere verschmerzlicher als 3 Dorsche am Tag.
Keiner geht mehr Hochseeangeln Wenn er nur nach 3 Dorsche Angeln darf.

Politiker sind .... Am Besten die Ostsee entsalzen und einen Karpfenpuff oder Forellenpuff raus machen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Nix Dänemark überfüllt....
Da zählt die Quote nähmlich auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Offtopic an:

Aber nördlich ICES 22-24 Richtung Kattegatt ist keine Beschränkung, Nordsee eh nicht.
Und auch Bornholm ist als Ostgebiet meines Wissens raus. 

Nurr Vollständigkeit halber..

Die üblichen Gebiete (Als, Langeland etc.) sind genauso betroffen.

Ob die Dänen auch meinen, jetzt verstärkt Angler kontrollieren zu müssen wie SH, MEckPomm und der Bund, wird sich zeigen..

Offtopic aus


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Lieber Uwe Bülau,

mir ist bewusst, dass Sie einer der Wenigen sind, 
die im DAFV auch noch eine eigene Meinung haben, 
die nicht nur in der Lage sind diese zu äußern, 
sondern es auch tun.

Ich weiss auch, dass Manche, 
die wie ich den DAFV als eines der größten Probleme der Angelei in D ansehen 
(und eben nicht als einen Teil von Problemlösungen) 
und diesen katastrophalen Bundesverband lieber heute als morgen loswerden wollen,
froh darüber sind, dass Sie dort eine der letzten Stimmen der Vernunft in einem vielstimmigen Chor des Chaos sind.

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, Ihr Landesverband sollte so schnell wie möglich das sinkende Schiff auf falschem Kurs verlassen.
Denn letztendlich sitzen Sie dort mit Leuten an einem Tisch, die ein gutes Stück Mitverantwortung an den Ursprüngen tragen, die zu den Handlungen führten, die in Ihrem Schreiben benannt werden.
Und Sie werden natürlich nicht nur als Kritiker, sondern ebenso als Teil dieser traurigen Runde wahrgenommen.

Verlassen Sie den Ring der Verräter & Versager, 
(egal wer dort demnächst auf dem Thron sitzt; das ändert eh nix)
bilden Sie mit anderen, motivierten Verbänden eine Achse, die Anglerinteressen mit Mut, Aufrichtigkeit & Bodenständigkeit vertritt.
Ich bin mir sicher, sie werden innerhalb kurzer Zeit weitere Verbündete finden.
Und ich hoffe, dass das Problem DAFV sich dann endlich erledigt, weil es in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwindet, in die es schon seit Geburt gehört.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Hätte es eine vernünftige Lösung zum Dorschschutz gegeben, wären Angler sicher eher bereit gewesen, Teil dieser Lösung zu sein.
Vermutlich sogar mit stärkerer Einschränkung als aktuell gegeben.
Dass die gefundene Lösung keine ist, sondern nur das Problem ein wenig weiter raus in die Zeit schiebt, ist Ihnen sicherlich bewusst.

Wenn nun eine Gruppierung ausschert, 
mit anscheinend funktionierender -wenn auch sehr egoistischer- Lobbyarbeit, 
plus williger Seelenverkäufer aus Brüssel 
sich ein weiteres Stück aus dem Kuchen bricht, 
der sowieso NIE hätte gebacken werden dürfen,
fällt es mir schwer die Schuldigen nur bei diesen zu suchen
und nicht auch bei denen, die das Rezept für den ungenießbaren Kuchen kreiert haben.

Der Aufschrei der Angler über diesen Irrsinn und die Ungerechtigkeit mit den Berufsfischern & Laichdorschen in Küstennähe ist richtig und verständlich.
Ich befürchte, dieser Schrei wird in den intellektuell leeren Köpfen (& Taschen) der Politik verhallen.
Dazu befürchte ich, dass dies nur ein vergleichsweise leiser Angler-Schmerzensschrei sein wird, gegenüber den noch kommenden.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Reaktionen zu all dem, was noch anstehen wird;
- jährliche Verschärfungen des Baglimits & anderer Fangbeschränkungen
- Kontrollwahn über eigentlich unkontrollierbare Handlungen
- das kommende Kuttersterben ohne Chance auf ein Wiederkommen
- und trotz all dem natürlich weiter schwindende Dorschbestände.

Besten Gruß! #h


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Dem ist nichts hinzu zusetzen.
Außer die angie hat jetzt nicht nur den trump an der backe, den putin, die Briten, die Franz Männer.. den Rest von Europa... sondern auch noch die Angler.
Dreimal dürft ihr raten wer an letzter stelle steht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Trump? |supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Jo das wird echt ein Problem werden, glaube ich


----------



## Purist (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Warum gibt's eigentlich keine C&R Freaks unter den Dorschanglern?


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum gibt's eigentlich keine C&R Freaks unter den Dorschanglern?




Gibs doch zb Ninja.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrWNtXfJbcA


|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Weil die Masse denkt, der Dorsch ist unerschöpflich...
Ist erst aber nicht.
Beim hecht, Zander Karpfen haben sich alle mit der max. Entnahme menge abgefunden. Beim Dorsch nicht.
Ist hier kein pro fürs baglimit..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Hier gehts auch nicht um pro oder contra Baglimit...

Sondern um das Schreiben des Präsis vom LAV-S-A, der wegen der Besserstellung der Fischerei gegenüber der schonenderen und wichtigeren Angelei deutliche Worte an die Politik(er) findet!!
Danke dafür!!

Während die, die es eigentlich direkt angeht (DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) und die direkt handeln MÜSSTEN, die Scheixxx erst mit so in Gang gesetzt hatten durch ihr unnötiges Entgegenkommen - und die nun nur noch hilflos rumschwurbeln..............
Schämt euch und tretet endlich ab..........


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

die Angelverbaende in SH haben sowieso versagt.

In den 80 ab es in der Luebecker Bucht kaum Dorsche.
Ich kann mich erinnern das ich bis zu 400 Aalmuttern in eine Nacht am Haken hatte beim Aalangeln in Travemuende. Danach kam die Buttseuche.Plattfische waren ueberfischt und fast ausgestorben.
Der Dorsch nahm zu. Aalmuttern verschwanden.
Die uebrigen Berufsfischer im Western und Osten ruesteten auf und jetzt der Dorsch ist wieder weg.
Jetzt muessen wir erstmal wieder 20 Jahre warten bis es wieder kaum Fischer gibt dann erst wird sich der Dorsch erhollen. 

Wir koennten es schneller bewirken indem wir jedesmal Wenn wir Angeln gehen 5 liter bleichmittel in die Ostsee entsorgen. Toeten alles in Ostsee und started new)


----------



## Amigo-X (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Da backt sich Frau Rodust ein Ei drauf. Habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum die Fischer ihre Lebensgrundlagen selbst zerstören in dem sie jetzt die Laichdorsche fangen ?


----------



## Darket (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deutliche Worte an Merkel, Minister und Abgeordnete:  LAV Sachsen-Anhalt kämpft!*

Ich finde es sehr erfreulich, dass der Herr Bülau diese Angelpolitische Frage in einen größeren politischen Kontext stellt. Egal wie man jetzt zu bestimmten Parteien und aktuellen Entwicklungen steht, Wird leicht vergessen, dass es oftmals auch die vergleichsweise kleinen Dinge sind, die eine Menge Leute anpissen, wenn es sie unmittelbar betrifft (nachvollziehbaren Weise). Insofern mag die inhaltliche Argumentation eventuell etwas dünn sein, dennoch legt er den Finger in die Wunde.


----------

